# JSF von einem Bean auf ein anderes Bean zugreifen



## boxi (14. Sep 2007)

Ich habe ein Session Bean das die Userdaten des eingeloggten Users Speichert. Nun sollte ich genau diese Daten in einem anderen Bean zu verfügung haben. 
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit wie ich diese Verbindung herstellen kann?


----------



## raptor (14. Sep 2007)

Du kannst über den Context an die Session-Daten ran kommen.

In etwa so:


```
FacesContext ctx = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
HttpSession session = (HttpSession)ctx.getExternalContext().getSession(true);
UserBean user = (UserBean)session.getAttribute("userBean");
```


----------



## boxi (14. Sep 2007)

versteh ich das richtig... JSF Managed Beans sind im sessioncontext vom Webkontainer hinterlegt.
Einfach unter dem Namen den ich im faces-config.xml konfiguriert habe...

Ist das so richtig?


----------



## maki (14. Sep 2007)

> versteh ich das richtig... JSF Managed Beans sind im sessioncontext vom Webkontainer hinterlegt.
> Einfach unter dem Namen den ich im faces-config.xml konfiguriert habe...


Nur wenn sie den "session" scope haben


----------

